# Kidding has begun! and the Lamanchas hit the gate first



## happybleats

We have had a handful of new babies I wanted to share with you


----------



## happybleats

top two are Twins, ..Moses his sister Mariam
The next littl guy is Pepe ( as in pepe le pew lol) he is Mini. Lamancha
Then we have triplets, Clarice, Bella and Chester
And last shown with out her brother is Juliet...Guess I missed his pic..his name is Romeo..He is black with brown highlites..and HUGE....


----------



## justspry

To cute !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Sure got a lot of cutie pies there!


----------



## NyGoatMom

How adorable....I love the 5th one down! Bella is it?


----------



## Mamaboyd

congratulations! they are adorable


----------



## nchen7

congrats!! they're soooo cute!!!


----------



## dayofthunder

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Yayyy! :dance:


----------



## peggy

Adorable babies!!


----------



## xymenah

Not all the pictures are showing for me so I don't know the name but the one with wattles and white belly can come live with me.


----------



## Aplyn

I Love Lamancha's!! Congrats on the new little ones  Adorable!!


----------



## happybleats

triplets this morning...true to her nature, Mia kidded early..3 days this time..All boys! which is a bummer since these are the only Pure Nubians we will have lol..the tiny baby almost didnt make it..I worked with him for a while. Hes now up and going strong..but super tiny! Maybe 2 pounds! hes a doll...looks like a shrunk baby next to is brothers lol..Pix soon...My lap top is in the shop ( daughter spilled hot tea on it when I want on it) Finger crossed!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no! I hope your laptop gets fixed!


----------



## happybleats

> Oh no! I hope your laptop gets fixed!


ME TOO!!! its not a cheap replacment either!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats on the kids! I take it you have a bottle baby.


----------



## happybleats

No bottle baby!! mom is doing great with all three, she a great mom, but we are keeping a close watch. we do give all babies an oz or so a day to train on a bottle just in case if we ever loose mom or if someone wants a bottle baby its easy to transition..: )


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow, that is great!


----------



## happybleats

Mia Kidded...a few days early three tiny bucks...Clyde is the one with a white belt...he is the largest, Sebastian is the medium buck and the tiny tot with mom is Clarence...


----------



## Trickyroo

Awwwwwwwww  I needs to hugs them :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I can't get over how stinking adorable they are !!!!!!!!
And the markings are really unique 
Congratulations Cathy :hug:
I so want that black buckling ! Gorgeous !


----------



## nchen7

they're insanely cute! I love them all!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

I have to say that the forth one down reminds me of Charlie Chaplin


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute!


----------



## happybleats

Boy that tiny one..Ive never seen a pure bred Nubian so small


----------



## Trickyroo

He is a keeper , lol. I know , he is tiny for sure ! I would carry that one around with me in a papoose  Is he eating good and all ?


----------



## happybleats

yes he is eating well. When I found him he was lethargic, and so cold...Got him up and going and now he is just as playful as his brothers....I do notice he gets tired faster...we are watching them closely


----------



## NyGoatMom

They are a-d-o-r-a-b-l-e!!!!!! I just love nubians


----------



## dayofthunder

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## happybleats

Daisy kidded a large single BUCK at 2 am this morning! that's 8 bucks and 4 does so far!! Not liking the odds...but moms are all doing well and kids are thriving...One Nubian buck is already sold!!
Meet Damion Reg. Pure Bred Saanen Not the best pic but as you can see he is as big as the 2 week old kids!! Poor Daisy needed moms help!


----------



## TDG-Farms

That are so cute I could just eat the ears right off of em!


----------



## Trickyroo

TDG-Farms said:


> That are so cute I could just eat the ears right off of em!


:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:

Congrats Cathy :hugs: the odds are wonderful , all the babies are thriving and so are the mommas , you can't do any better then that IMO :stars:


----------



## happybleats

very true Laura...I am thankful for all to be well...: ) I have a small break for a few weeks then we start again...all the way through May!! YIKES spreading them out sounded like a good idea lol


----------



## goatgirl16

So sweet!!


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## Trickyroo

Geez , good luck with that , lolol


----------



## ksalvagno

What a cutie!


----------



## happybleats

Clarence didnt do well when the temps dropped fast..his temp dropped to 90!! looks like he will be in house for a while..but Ginger dont mind..she has experience in helping sick babies..His temp is now 100.4 and rising...

(Ginger is a weenie dog/ Chi cross...so she is small...but looks big next to Clarence.lol)


----------



## ksalvagno

At least you caught it and have him on the mend. Looks pretty Cosy there.


----------



## happybleats

yes hes cozy alright lol..we are milking mom for some lunch for him..hopefully he will eat


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww poor baby  Thank goodness for Ginger 
Glad he is doing better Cathy  :clap:
Ginger looks like a little sweetie  Looking at Clarence , his ears look way bigger then his entire head ! I really need to hug him


----------



## Trickyroo

I'll keep Clarence in my prayers


----------



## happybleats

Thank you Tricky..he ate well, pooped a lot peed even more and now is roaming the house screaming for more milk lol..I think if we keep his warm he will be fine!


----------



## Trickyroo

More pictures of the little man up and about ?
Im dying to see those ears again ,lolol.
Im soooooooooo looking forward to my Nubians kidding


----------



## nancy d

Cathy I don't know how I missed this but wow what cuties; I too am rooting for Clarence what a cool name.


----------



## rebelINny

I really, Really like Clyde! He is handsome. And glad Clarence is doing better.


----------



## happybleats

Yes Clyde is a nice looking buck..hes is already sold!! Clarence is up and down...mostly up but is still struggling to keep him temp up. We weighed him today and he is up to 3 pounds..!! so hes gaining ...


----------



## nchen7

Clarence and Ginger look SOOOOO cute snuggling together!!!!!!! I hope he feels better soon.....


----------



## Trickyroo

How's the little man doing ?


----------



## happybleats

102.4 and fiesty!! WANTS MILK ALL THE TIME. Poor guy is so tiny (3 pounds) he don't get much before his tummy is tight lol and boy he can complain!! LOUD!! Tomorrow will be warmer and then the next few days in the 80's! crazy weather...hope he can go back out with mom, although we will bottle feed him, his brothers had mom drained tonight...


----------



## Trickyroo

YAY Clarence :clap::clap::clap: You go little man :wahoo: :stars:
Bless his little heart and big lungs 
He will be in my thoughts and prayers Cathy :hugs:
I need a picture fix of those ears !!!!


----------



## PantoneH

OMGEEEE totally adorable! I cant wait til Fudge kids.


----------



## ksalvagno

Maybe you can get him sold as a bottle baby, then you won't have to bottle.


----------



## TDG-Farms

hehe Oh brings back good memories of raising Nubian kids. They sure could tell you if you were late with their food... heck even if you werent late they would still yell it at you  Beautiful babies all around. I am a sucker for the underdog but sounds like he wont have any issues in your good hands


----------



## happybleats

Yes TDG, I agree!! Nubians are loud mouths..its why I only have the two lol...Mom and daughters we have raised for ever...here they are all together..the boys using mom as a jump board lol...Clarence is happy to out playing with them..


----------



## Trickyroo

O M G !!!! Im in love with Clarence  I can't get over how tiny he looks next to the others :shock::shock::shock:

Thank goodness your in Texas Cathy , thats all I'm going to say :wallbang:


----------



## Trickyroo

Geez ! Im looking at momma's ears and thinking Clarence could hide behind one and you would never see him ! :ROFL

Give that little man a hug for me will ya :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Trickyroo

Thinking I could get him on the plane as a carry on


----------



## happybleats

LOL..hes yours Tricky..come on down lol..he is half his brothers size...all legs and ears!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Clarence is such a little peanut.


----------



## Trickyroo

Cathy , you have no idea , do you ? :ROFL:
I just might show up on your doorstep with a nice little carry on bag for Clarence :wave: :stars:

That little bundle of love would be a house goat for sure :hugs:


----------



## happybleats

I would be ok with that Tricky lol...Hes doing great, spent all day with mom and brothers! had so much fun...


----------



## Trickyroo

Why do I do this to myself :hammer::wallbang::GAAH::think:


----------



## Trickyroo

:scratch: I might have to figure this out now……..who the heck is going to TExas that i know ………….think , think , think ….onder:


----------



## happybleats

here is Damion with Clarence...Damion is a BIG BOY... and one pic of him with some of the other kids...


----------



## happybleats

Hum, sorry the pix keep coming side ways!!


----------



## Trickyroo

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: I can't stop giggling !! Poor little baby Clarence !!
If there is a breeze , the poor thing might go airborne :-D
Oh I would panic thinking he could get stepped on , lolol.
Oh for petes sake , I'm in love now :fireworks:


----------



## Trickyroo

All your goats look so healthy and happy


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol Tricky! You are sooooo smitten :lol: He is a cutie pie for sure! What a lil ol hug that would be


----------



## Trickyroo

Somebody shoot me now :hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Laura! LOL!


----------



## happybleats

hes so tiny but looks even more so next to that big Buck kid!! Damion is only two days old! The kids inline with him are two weeks old tomorrow!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'd say a trip to Texas is in order for Laura...:lol: You could just stuff the lil guy in your pocket and sneak him on the plane home :ROFL:


----------



## happybleats

he may be tiny but he has BIG LUNGS!!! hes loud lol. He was all snuggled up with his brother and mom, I let him stay out with them tonight, its not nearly as cold and tomorrow will be in the 80's!! ..but will check before I go to bed...and hubby checks when he comes in from work...I hope I can sleep tonight without worrying...


----------



## Trickyroo

What took you so long Skyla ? You supposed to save me from doing things like this !!!! Ughhhhhh !!!!!!!!

Oh you be quiet too there NyGoatMom , your not helping any 

Oh my head hurts now , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww , he must look adorable all snuggled up  I hope you can get some sleep Cathy  You sure deserve a good nights sleep 

I could use a break from this NY weather……80 degrees sounds lovely to me right about now…….its going to be 10 degrees tonight 
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm…….


----------



## happybleats

our weather is crazy...cover alls and beanies on day and shorts the next!!! Im ready for a few days of 100+ lol


----------



## DMSMBoers

Congrats on all the healthy babies!! Sounds like Clarence is doing good. I guess if he goes missing in the middle of the night we all know who took him lol!!


----------



## happybleats

Thats right...we will know tricky snuck in!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! Sorry Laura!  
Don't doo it! Lol  that better?


----------



## nchen7

Laura, I don't know what you're talking about. Clarence is not cute at all.... ok, I can't even finish. he's absolutely adorable!!!! so small and snuggly! I wanna tote him around all day!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh all of you are jus ton help at all 
Thanks for letting my secret out Marcey , lolol. 
I was planning a Clarence raid  Gosh I want that little man :thinking:
Yeah , you definitely changed my mind Ni , thanks :hi5: *NOT*

I have to figure something out&#8230;..I have to get that little man here:roll:
Im going to get in contact with a few people and see what I can do.
Oh and Skyla , it didn't work :roll: Im still in love 

Did I forget to thank anybody for their help talking me out of this 

::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::goattruck:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! Laura! Your too funny! I think you need that support group now  :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

A little late for that now Skyla :angel2::snowlaugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh: :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

:ROFL: I think she is in desperate need of intervention! Quick Skyla! Distract Tricky while I snatch Clarence!....Ummm,no really dear, I just HAD to help Tricky, that's the only reason Clarence is here!" :lol:


----------



## TDG-Farms

Count me in Goatmama! I did a stealth mission of my own last night and stole all the babies and brought them into the barn and into the pen just so I could love one ALL of em. So I have some experience in "govert ops"


----------



## Trickyroo

Haaaayyyyyy :scratch::tears::tears::tears:


----------



## happybleats

ok guys..you scared me so much I got a guard dog...met Penelope...our new Great Dane!


----------



## ksalvagno

She is way too cute!


----------



## Trickyroo

Awwwwwww  She is sooooo cute !
You have way too much cuteness over there Cathy :-D
Yep , Miss Penelope would scare me :eye roll: Im just shaken in my boots 
over here :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: Now I have to bring two carry ons :wink:
:think::think::think:


----------



## happybleats

theres no controlling you Tricky lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Cathy , you have no idea what I am going through to get that little man here. If I find a way or end up getting the OK to fly , he's mine 
Im kicking myself , I wish you weren't so far  But it would be awesome to meet you  I thought I had a perfect way to get him within a couple of hours of me , but sadly that was wishful thinking on my part , but it was definitely worth asking a friend. Just isn't in the cards that way. Im not giving up. But "when" I ask my husband if I could fly to Texas to pick up a baby goat , he will be admitting me for sure ! But , who cares , lol. :hammer::hammer::hammer:

He is just as bad as I am though , so I can't complain , lol.
Im sure he will be all over that little boy the minute he sees him :-D:-D:-D


----------



## Trickyroo

Great Danes are such regal looking animals  
What made you decide on a GD ? Have you had one before ?
My Uncle had one named Domino , solid black guy. I was a toddler then. My parents used to talk about him a lot , what a great dog he was but was not a good watch dog at all , lol. Our house was robbed when we were all asleep , including Domino , lol. They stepped right over the guy and took what they wanted . But , later on we found out they gave the dog something to knock him out  He was fine , thank goodness ! My Mom told me that she was in the yard with my Aunt and I was on the grass crawling around and my Aunt rolled a ball for Domino and he ran after it . I was in the vicinity of the ball , I was bald and he grabbed my head instead of the ball , lol. They both yelled , in stereo , "DROP IT" and he did , lol. I have no memory of that at all , but when my Mom would tell that story , she still gets shaken up by it , lol. Could you imagine ?!! And no , thats not why I am like this , lol.
Thats another story for another time  lol.


----------



## happybleats

LOL..YOu are so funny...It would be a pleasure to meet face to face...

I have always wanted a Great Dane . I waited a long time..passed on several...they cost so much!! but then I saw Penelope and had to go for it!


----------



## TDG-Farms

My daughter loves Danes! She has a mostly blind and totally deaf double merle dane now. So ya, think we will just toss him into the kidding bag asl well!


----------



## nchen7

oh geeze.....that puppy doesn't look like she'll be a great guard AT ALL!!! one of my dogs is a great dane mix (all black). he's really not very bright.... but, he LOOKS scary, which is all we need to keep the people (and sometimes monkeys) away.


----------



## goathiker

Good thing I already started you on raw feeding Cathy. Danes on dog food tend to flip their stomachs unless they get their stomachs clipped to their cavity wall. Danes on raw food live about 14 years, twice as long as kibble fed dogs. She will eat you out of house and home here for a bit but, will settle down to about 3 or 4 pounds a day when grown  Make sure she gets organ meats every day while she grows.


----------



## nchen7

oh geeze....14 yrs? we still have at least 4 yrs with our dog?!!?!?? sigh. I was hoping we didn't keep him too healthy, but I guess we have.....

one thing I noticed about him when he eats, is he doesn't really chew his food. with chicken legs, he just goes *chomp chomp swallow*, then gets gassy ... but, can't blame the guy. he was left to starve and die in someone's backyard after they had moved and decided they didn't want him in their lives anymore....


----------



## Trickyroo

nchen7 said:


> oh geeze....14 yrs? we still have at least 4 yrs with our dog?!!?!?? sigh. I was hoping we didn't keep him too healthy, but I guess we have.....
> 
> one thing I noticed about him when he eats, is he doesn't really chew his food. with chicken legs, he just goes *chomp chomp swallow*, then gets gassy ... but, can't blame the guy. he was left to starve and die in someone's backyard after they had moved and decided they didn't want him in their lives anymore....


:tear: People like that make me so mad :veryangry::wall bang:

Im so happy you took him in :hug:


----------



## happybleats

Thanks Goat hiker for that....I was wondering how soon to start her on raw...they had her on Puppy chow UGH... We have her on that now...they removed the litter off mom early because they tore up her teats...so Penelope is only 5 weeks old..we wanted her on mom at least until 8 weeks..but the owner said mom was old, her last litter and her teats are in bad shape. Plus they are moving which I think was a bigger factor on getting them gone sooner..we soak her food right now but I would love to start her right. I was thinking of making her lamb meat loafs to start...

NChen7...GOOD for you!!! We have an old Rat terrier...when we got he they guy shook her out of the kennel and left...she had no name and no people contact most her life other than them dumping food out in the pen. The lady loved her dogs but got real sick and could not care for them so they just kept breeding and having puppies, My kids named her Emily and she would poop or pee all over herself if you tried to touch her...she was (per owner) 6-7 years old! it took us over a year to get her to trust us..slowly over the course of time she warmed up more and more..she is about 13-15 years old and now has a tumor growing in her spine. no cure. She is on steroids to see if ti helps but my vet pretty much said its a band aid not a cure...if this doesnt help we will have to put her down but I have got to try first...she can hardly walk, her legs give out, and needs to be carried out to potty. After two pills she was able to walk pretty good, not great but better...I just hope it works but not getting hopes up too much.


----------



## nchen7

thanks guys. i have a soft spot for those abandoned, neglected and abused. all my dogs so far have been rescues, and we foster now and then too. plus, here to buy a "pre breed" (usually inbred and not pure at all) costs about USD2,000. which is ridiculous! so i stick to my fun mutts. 

Cathy, I'm sure you guys are doing great with Emily. poor girl. can't stand how/why people mistreat animals!

Aww! Hope Penelope doesn't have any problems being weaned so early. I'm sure she'll love ground up meats. yum! lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Cathy I hope the wonderful care and love your giving Emily helps her live a longer life . Poor girl  She is one lucky girl to have all of you 
I too have a Emily , a rescue BC . She was a lump of quivering jello when I first saw her at a rescue. I saw her picture , and fell in love .
Yeah , I know , I tend to do that a lot , but seeing her , something in my soul told me I needed to have her. It was a over powering feeling of love . It was something in those beautiful sunset eyes of hers.
She has done amazingly well for the ten years I have had her. She was only 4-6 months when I brought her home. Had to drive 10 hours to get her but that was never a issue. I looked into those eyes and said "your home now". Although we have moved around , as long as she is with me , she is home and the same goes for me  A dog who would never amount to anything has gone on to get multiple agility titles and awards . Her CGC and Therapy dog license and maybe I will try for the BH , I know she can do it


----------



## happybleats

sounds like we are all suckers for those eyes!! they get me every time..this is why we have too many!! God bless my husband lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Me to ^^and yes , I do thank God everyday


----------



## nchen7

that's why we foster. we get the satisfaction of helping an animal, but we don't have to keep them all! (no, we dont' fall in love with all of them.....lol)


----------



## happybleats

I agree..not all "fit"...but all deserve that chance : ) Im glad you are open to helping them


----------



## happybleats

We almost lost Clarence!!! Our temps dropped from 83 degrees to freezing last night...Clarence got trapped some how in a box we have out there for the kids to snuggle in. his little leg was stuck in the smallest little hole!! His temp wouldn't even register!It took a while but got him warm, fed and now he is peeing all over the house...guess we need to house break him along with Penelope lol
Man Im ready for warm weather to stay a while!!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Oh Cathy! Great recovery! Darn goats seem insistent on finding new ways to kill themselves. Glad to hear all is ok. And that kinda temp change is scary for goaties and pneumonia. As for winter, the end is coming. We had 2 days of highs of about 29. Now its snowing golf ball sized flakes and in another day or so suppose to be over 50. Maybe even 60! Got the meds on stand by just in case


----------



## happybleats

Yep this crazy weather if hard on them!! Im keeping a close watch and on stand by for sure!! we will be back up in the upper 70's by Friday!!


----------



## ksalvagno

One word: diapers

Glad he is ok.


----------



## happybleats

Ill have to get doll diapers lol..i dont even preemies will work!! I think we will sell him as a micro mini Nubian lol...we might get tons of money for him Blahahahaha


----------



## nchen7

awwww!!! Clarence!!!!!!!! glad you found him in time!!!


----------



## happybleats

yes he is doing great!..spends 15 minutes sucking on my finger between meals...Do they make Goat binkies? lol


----------



## nchen7

aren't those what fingers are for???? I'm sure Laura would love to come and be a goat binkie for him...... lol


----------



## Trickyroo

:shocked::shocked::tears::tears::tears::hug::hug:
I was too afraid to read the post at first ! I didn't want to know.
I walked away from it , then came back holding my breath !
Thank God you found him !!!! He is surely blessed to have survived !!
Geez , you sure had a scare ! :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Your know me  And yes , I would there in a heartbeat !


----------



## happybleats

hes is truly doing great Tricky and will stay in house until the weather is better...hes sleeping in the kennel with Penelope when he not peeing in the house lol, its great training for Penelope as well : )


----------



## Trickyroo

Please take a picture of those two together , lolol :laugh:
That must be precious


----------



## happybleats

will do...just need to load them : )


----------



## nchen7

oh maaan.....a great dane puppy AND a baby goat, snuggled up together?!?!?!? that's heaven....


----------



## happybleats

We lost three babies last night!!! Clarence was in the house but his two brothers and our Saanen buck all froze! We have never lost babies to the cold before. These three are ones we supplemented on bottles until they got enough from mom. I think they didn't get enough to keep them warm last night. This should not have happened, all were healthy and strong...not new borns!! What a horrid thing to find this morning...my kids are all very heart broken. Daisy is crying and searching for her baby...he was a single... Mia doesn't seem to care... This truly has been the worse winter ever!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh, Cathy! I am so heartbroken for you! I can't even imagine ... I am so, so, SO sorry.


----------



## happybleats

Thank you ThreeHavens. Its very sad...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no! So sorry   The cold is horrible this year....I have had one chicken and one duck freeze to death so far  How cold was it?


----------



## happybleats

we were down to 18 degrees .....but the wind was brutal...They have shelter, blocked from the wind...?? too sad


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh man  That's awful....so sorry. I'm thinking goats from Texas aren't used to the cold so this hit them harder?? How awful! We need spring!!


----------



## happybleats

Yes the harsh weather changes dont help either!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Oh Cathy... this totally made me wanna puke. Am sorry beyond words thats what you had to find this morning. You are right though, this winter was nasty all across the states. Am at a loss for words...


----------



## happybleats

Thanks TDG.....it is heart breaking. I was told it hasnt been this cold since 1996!! A friend said it dropped to 14 degrees at 3 am..


----------



## ksalvagno

I am so sorry. How heartbreaking.


----------



## nchen7

:hug: how terribly heart breaking!!! I'm so terribly sorry for you. that must have been absolutely terrible to find in the morning!!! :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh Cathy honey :hug: Im so sorry :hug: I can't express how bad I feel for you and your family :hug: Your are all in my prayers !


----------



## happybleats

Thank you everyone...its been a hard day...but it will get better...we have two more to kid on the 18th then another next month...then in May our Saanen girls bred to Bleu...we stay busy and that helps the heart ache


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

So sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine how sad you must be. Hugs


----------



## kccjer

Oh no. I am so sorry. This winter has been brutal. 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## sgilreath199

OMG how awful! I can't imagine your heartbreak! Prayers being sent up for your family and your furry children. This has been a brutal winter for sure. We had a 75 degree day yesterday and today we had snow. Bless your heart.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## NyGoatMom

True, this weather is crazy ...we are freezing tonight too. It's 3 degrees and dropping...and Heidi's udder is filling rapidly...:sigh:


----------



## happybleats

Clarence spending the day with mom...notice his fat belly!! she is spoiling him!. I have to pull him at night just so he can digest lol..I haven't got his weight in a few days,hes still a tiny tot!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Good momma.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgoodness Cathy! He is super tiny and cute  He reminds me of my lil doeling of Heidi's....3.5 lbs...how much did he weigh?


----------



## liz

Aww, I'm so sorry for your losses :hug: So heart breaking 
Clarence will end up being the biggest most beautiful Nubian boy you've ever had... those tiny ones end up surprising us the most 

Your new puppy is so sweet  Congrats


----------



## ksalvagno

He sure is a cute little peanut.


----------



## happybleats

He was less than 2# at birth, Mia just stood and looked at him like, What is that? ...I need to weigh him tonight but he sees to have grown some lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

:shock: WOW! 2#??? Omgosh...he is small!  Super cute lil man


----------



## happybleats

yes he was so tiny ! Ive never seen such a small nubian lol


----------



## nchen7

he still looks so teeny tiny!!!


----------



## happybleats

he is...lol..


----------



## Trickyroo

:tears::sigh:


----------



## happybleats

dont sniffle Trickyroo...I will make sure he gets the very best home!!..


----------



## Trickyroo

I know , sigh.....


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Cheer up Tricky! You have girls kidding soon


----------



## Trickyroo

Thanks :hug: yeah , I know


----------



## dayofthunder

Thx for sharing they are adorable.


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey Cathy , hows everyone doing ? How is Clarence ?


----------



## happybleats

Clarence is great..he spent the day in house since it was cold again..and I worry Mia is allowing him to eat so much his belly is bulging lol.. He and Penelope play but we have to watch Pen...she plays with him like a puppy and he will rear up to head bump her lol I need to get a video of them...its good training her her..lol..as long as she dont eat him HA


----------



## goathiker

Laura...See, now you need to go get your Clarence before Penelope eats him right up...:-(


----------



## happybleats

lol...She does like her meat lol


----------



## Trickyroo

:tears::tears::tears:
I wish I could Jill :sigh:

Im glad he is doing well  What a sweet picture , him butting Pen , lol.
This has got to be a test for me , not to to just jump on a plane and go get the little fella :scratch:


----------



## happybleats

Laura the gal that is getting him is super sweet and loves her goaties!..she bought a saanen buck from me last season and some one went into her moms place where he was running and stole him!! She had dibs on Clyde, Clarence's brother who died...so she is so happy to get Clarence and has a safe place to keep him, not at her moms lol...she and her mom look after their goats well...her mom has one here at my place with triplets on her..she was not well to be left alone and her mom had a business trip she couldn't miss, and was so worried she felt sick...so I took her mom and babies here lol..So no worries about Clarence...he is going into good hands...


----------



## Trickyroo

Thanks Cathy  I know you wouldn't have it any other way 
Im so sorry about her losing her Saanen buck , how terrible !

Im glad she loves Clarence  Looks like he is getting the perfect family too ! That sounds like me , I would be worried sick too about them. Shows what great people they are  And , thats real nice of you to baby sit them while she's gone


----------



## happybleats

Linda had her babies today...One buck (brown) and a doe(white)...Spencer and Lexie...
Mom did great! babies are strong and up nursing in less than 20 minutes! Both look bigger than Clarence lol ( sorry pix are bad, ill try to do better later)


----------



## Trickyroo

YAY ! Congrats Cathy  Well done Linda ! They look adorable , can't wait for better pictures , that white doeling looks gorgeous ! 
And don't pick on little Clarence , he'll be big one day :ROFL:


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute! Congrats!


----------



## Mamaboyd

Congratulations! they are so cute!!


----------



## happybleats

lol..Clarence has his own "Bigness" tricky...(is that a word?) lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Clarence is big on personality , attitude , looks and a ever growing fan club 
And I'm his biggest fan


----------



## Trickyroo

How is Linda , Lexie and Spencer ? And Clarence


----------



## NyGoatMom

Clarence is a celebrity  lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Im just smitten with him , I can't help it. Im always one for the underdog 
But he really isn't a underdog ……he is just special


----------



## happybleats

all are doing great!!


----------



## happybleats

SUPRISE!!!! I went out to get up dated pix of all the kids and hear screaming in the barn..ran out to find one of my young Saanens giving birth!! OK she is not due until May 2!! Bred to Bleu or so I thought!! NOPE...a large Solid White Doe was pulled!! she was huge...poor Ariel was way to young to be bred to a full size buck!...this means she was one month bred when we bought her...Silly me was bragging on how quick she was getting an Udder!! HA...Ill get pix tomorrow..but both baby and mom and doing well..and Yes...she is bigger than Clarence...everyone is bigger than Clarence lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

^^ Awesome :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Yay :clap: So happy for you Cathy ! :hugs:
Cant wait for pictures of the little girl :-D
Awww , thats not funny 
:laugh:


----------



## happybleats

here is Adele....I am thinking crossed with boer...lol..Bummer, ears too long, face shape all wrong..nope, not a pure saanen!!..but she is cute!!

Oh and a up date pic of Clarence : ) just because hes cute...this is him today! he is doing super well out with mom! she has decided not to over feed him..thank goodness


----------



## liz

Congrats on a safe delivery for Adelle ... baby is adorable 
Clarence is looking like he's enjoying his mama


----------



## nchen7

Clarence is sooo teeny tiny!!! Congrats on Adele. she's ADORABLE!


----------



## happybleats

A bit bummed she is not full blood saanen at least but very happy she and mom are doing well...


----------



## happybleats

TRIPLETS from Poppy!! she gave me two does and one buck..just what I asked her for lol..I had her buck sold before he was born lol Ill post pix when every one is up and going...
Baby number one was breach..plugged up the plumbing..once I fished her out the other two came just fine! She is a gray color and the other two black and white...the buck has grey patches...very handsome

next up is Misty (saanen) we need all does from her..lol..due tomorrow


----------



## Trickyroo

Thats wonderful Cathy  Congratulations !!!
How awesome to have your wish list fulfilled , 2 doelings , 1 buck and a healthy outcome for all  
Good luck with Misty tomorrow or whenever she decides to kid for you


----------



## Mamaboyd

congratulations!!


----------



## happybleats

Thank you all...Im ready for kidding season to be done lol...only five left !! Misty tomorrow, hopefully, Jasmine on April 4th and then Nikkita and Layla on the 2 and 3rd of May...then Maybeline in August...yikes..why did I breed her so late lol...I loath summer kiddings..


----------



## happybleats

here's the pix..not great but a start lol..

Storm is the buck (named by his new mommy) He is black and white with splashes of grey (standing with the grey doe)
Zita is the grey doe..she was born first, fully breech!! 
Pippa is the black and white doe...very pretty girl!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh aren't they gorgeous !!!!!! LOVE that buck Cathy , he is amazing !!!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Good thing you dont live near me. Or those would be MINE!  Beautiful babies


----------



## happybleats

thanks guys..they are cute and both the buck and Pippa are now sold ...only Zita left lol..


----------



## happybleats

sooo a lot going on...Misty still has not kidded!! Im sure she will wait until 2 am!! I was called by the lady we got our Great Dane pup from..she is moving and had one pup left! so she asked if we wanted him...free...so Timothy came to live with us...then I received a message on face book...a very nice lady had nine kids born from two does!! Boer. could I take any in? AHE YES lol...so I brought Betsy and Bette Jo home...Bette Jo is 4.75 # and Betsy is 2.14...tiny tots...they come from a litter of five...one died...the lady only wanted to keep two on mom...some one else got the other two...Bette Jo seems to have slight parrot mouth...just and over bite...but eats well, hopefully it will correct..Betsy had goopy eyes..but looks better this evening keeping her short self off the dirt lol
AND one more exciting news...I will be picking up a new saanen doeling to bottle raise!! UGH..full house for sure!! But loving it!


----------



## goathiker

Oh, now you have an issue. Don't let those GD's feed off of each other. They CAN become terrors.


----------



## nchen7

holy moly! your dog food bill just got twice as huge! but....now we need pictures of everyone.... when you have a chance of course!


----------



## ThreeHavens

One thing about the dogs -- I would look up "litter-mate syndrome". When you have two sibling dogs raised up as puppies together, they often learn to rely on each other and can make it really difficult to train them. I would personally recommend you not keep both, but if you do I would be sure you feed them, crate them, walk them, and train them separately.  I bet they sure are two little bundles of adorable!

Can't wait to see new goatie kids!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats on all the new babies!


----------



## happybleats

Thanks ladies...we haven't decided if we will keep him just yet...for now each have their own crate and are being crate trained...Penelope is already trained pretty well...she goes in when told and sleeps all night with out fuss...Timothy just started last night and did pretty good...they have their own dish. 

Penelope was not happy to see him at all..she actually growled at him and snapped..! They are doing better now. He is very calm, a huge baby...she is more high strung...He will let her come to his food dish but she will bite his head off if he came to hers..If we keep him he will be fixed. either way, thanks for the tips...We want to train them well so we don't have a huge problem later..


----------



## Trickyroo

Sounds like Pen is the dominant of the two . Usual for a female 
Yep , just train separately and you should be fine. Also , let them figure out were they each stand , without bloodshed of course , but a squabble here and there is normal. They need to set their own boundaries.
If anyone can handle it , you sure can 

Please , Cathy , when you have the free time ( :slap floor: ) write a book on how you do it all ! 

A family chock full of animal lovers , doesn't get any better then that IMO :-D

When I die I want to come back as one of your animals ::


----------



## ThreeHavens

Gosh, if I was an animal I'd be thrilled to belong to just about anyone on this forum.


----------



## Trickyroo

Your right Danielle


----------



## happybleats

ok..as promised...pictures!! we have tiny babies Bette Jo and Betsy and our great dane pups, Penelope and Timothy


----------



## Trickyroo

Awwwwwwww , :hugs:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Oh, I just love that first little boer. Is she speckled? So pretty! You surely are a glutten for punishment. Good luck keeping all your hair through this! LOL


----------



## happybleats

tiny one has yuck still on her in spots lol..I didnt want to bathe her since she is pretty fragile right now. I did have to wash her bum...she is pretty quiet, but loved feeding time..her sister is mouthy..always wants food..but more playful and active then Betsy...

Yes I am a glutten!! I need help...or a padded room lol Getting a second Great Dane was not in our plans...lol..but Timothy is a sweetie...


----------



## nchen7

Soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Aw, what cuties! No way I could pass up those faces!


----------



## happybleats

Gave the babies Bose (1/4 cc each) and Betsy got cd antitoxin and B complex...She is still hunched up...just not feeling her best...while Bette Jo is looking great...


----------



## happybleats

Finally!! Misty kidded...Meet Madeline and Dakota!!


----------



## happybleats

Betsy and Bette Jo out sunning!


----------



## happybleats

for some reason pix off my phone want to post sideways..sorry!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh how precious !!!! Im in love with the little one of Misty's that is laying down , what a face , lolol.. So adorable  The teeny Boer babies are plain cuteness overload 
Congrats  :hi5:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats Cathy! Adorable babies as usual


----------



## happybleats

Little Betsy had a huge bowel movement...ON ME of course lol..but up til now it was tiny bits...so yahoo for that BUT her eyes are now white! so we switched to antibiotic as an eye drop...she already seem a bit better tonight..at least the eye is open and not dried shut. Her right front leg is loopy at the knee...buckles under her...so if the BoSe I gave her doesn't help tomorrow we will add a brace for play time...I really want her up and playing...I know she will feel better with activity...good news is her lungs are clear, she is eating well... she has a bit of dried blood on her nostrils...Im thinking she breathed in a lot of dirt and it irritated her pathways???Im keeping a hawk eye on that too!..Poor little bit is having a rough start..she is a very lovable. Bette Jo on the other hand!! Other then the slight parrot mouth issue she is doing wonderful!!..active, playful, walking great, eating great, pooping and peeing..alot lol...firm tummy! : ) 
Misty and kids are doing awesome! big kids those two!! Mom is proud : ) you go out to check and she bleats and nudges them like, Stand up kids...show how pretty you are lol


----------



## ThreeHavens

You are an amazing goatie momma!


----------



## Trickyroo

I second that ! :grin::thumb:


----------



## happybleats

Thanks , I didnt feel like it this morning...we almost lost Betsy!! She was fine at her 2 am feeding...then this morning I found her cold and rigid!.I put my finger in her mouth, it wasnt cold but not very warm either, but she tried to suck my finger...I put honey on her tongue and put her under a tent with blow dryer...took a bit of time, I really thought I was too late...her little head was pulled back and her legs stiff out front..; ( I was so sad...But i rubbed her and made her mad....I wanted her to yell at e and she did...after about 30 minutes she began to relax...got he up and standing and she sucked down her milk like a good girl...she now has rapsy breathing so we started Nuflor...I think she will be ok, but not getting my hopes up just yet...she still weak


----------



## ThreeHavens

Cathy, I'll be sending up prayers for her. You are amazing.

I had to make Bee's second kid mad at me too. He came out backwards and ended up inhaling some fluid before I could wipe off that mouth. I swung him like a monkey but it still hardly did anything. Ended up holding him on a head-down incline on my lap and rubbing him silly. After a half minute or so his little "meh"s turned into "MA. MAAAAAA!" and I knew he was okay. :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh geez ! The both of you guys are amazing ! I hope Betsy improves for you Cathy . Poor little baby  
Danielle , you have that determination in you that is truly a gift.
I will be praying for both Stormy and Betsy.


----------



## happybleats

Betsy is still with us but not doing very well...But we prayed for her and doing all we can...

On a bright note...I brought home my nigerian ladies...Ill get pix tomorrow..


----------



## Trickyroo

I was just thinking about you. 
"Betsy now you hang on there girlie !
We are all rootin and praying for you sweetheart. "
Cathy if anyone can pull her through it's you ! God knows your doing everything possible and more !

I was going to ask you if you brought them gone yet ! Have your ears been ringing ? lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

Stormy was just fine after he cried a few times, but thank you so much, Laura! 

Cathy I am thinking of you. It is so hard to have a baby that isn't doing well. Know that you are doing all that is within your power. As Laura said before, I would be so happy to have you as my caretaker if I was a goat, you really go above and beyond. Know that, no matter what happens.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no! I hope it all works out Cathy! :hug: and good job sticking with it and irritating her! Sounds silly but I know that is a lifesaver...


----------



## happybleats

thank you..I appreciate your kind words and encouragement...

Betsy dank maybe 1/2 oz and then peed..she is propped up under a heat lamp...there is always hope until there is none : ) so we keep on trying..she is a fighter!! Sister put herself in the kennel and fell asleep after trying to eat my lap top...


----------



## nchen7

c'mon Betsy, we're all here rooting for you. and like so many others have said before, if anyone can pull a goat out of the woods, it's you!


----------



## happybleats

We lost her. She just took her last breath and went quietly..:sad:


----------



## Trickyroo

Im so sorry honey :hug:
Rest in peace Betsy , you will be missed :angel:


----------



## happybleats

Thank you Laura...it was a long shot with her but I had to try


----------



## TDG-Farms

I feel for you sweetie. Its as hard to lose em as it is good to save em.


----------



## nchen7

awww.....I'm sorry Cathy. :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awwwwwwwwwww.... That's stinks  Good try Cathy :hug:


----------



## happybleats

I was really hoping we could bring this little one around. She went so quiet...seemed to be pain-free...no kicking or thrashing...I'm grateful for that. 

Bette Jo is out int he kids pen with our new Nigie babies...just as happy as she can be..bouncing around...Next Sunday we bring home our Saanen Doe bottle baby and so we will have a full house to keep our mind of Besty...
Jasmine is Due next, as true to her habits SHE IS HUGE! always gives triplets. Jasmine is Nubian ( Mia's Dam) Jasmine has had one buck in her life since her second freshening...Tank. We lost Tank December of 2012...So when Jasmine came into heat this season, we put her in with our young Nubian buck..Tanks Son...Jasmine about beat that boy to the ground lol..she was having none of him...full blown heat and wont not let this big stout boy breed her! Ended up Bringing in Thunder our Lamancha buck..who with more experience would not take no for an answer lol..so April 4th we are due to have Nubian/ Lamancha Babies..I do love this cross! But don't you know I'm getting calls for pure bred nubian!! UGH...oh well!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Its comforting when they go peacefully . Im glad everyone is doing well , its such a blessing to see them so happy and content 
You have so much to look forward to Cathy , you lucky duck 
April 4th we can both wait together  I hope they kidd about the same time , so i know your up and I won't feel bad calling you then 
Good luck with all your new babies !


----------



## ThreeHavens

You gave her a peaceful crossing, bless you for that.

I bet you're excited about those future kids.


----------



## happybleats

lol..yes tricky...I will be up lol Jasmine is luckly a morning girl but I wont take a chance she doesn't change her mind lol

Yes, threehavens...we do have a lot to look forward to...God has been Good..


----------



## happybleats

here are our two saanen kiddos...Dakota has been disbudded already but Madeline is not quite ready : ) both are doing great...


----------



## happybleats

meet Nancy ( tan with white patch on side) and her twin Grace (chewing on a piece of hay lol)...Nellie ( little golden girl) and Trudy ( walking)


----------



## happybleats

here are todays pictures of Bette Jo...she is doing very well..tonight she gets to sleep outside with her Nigie buddies..I will be nervous but she is stable, doing great! so Im sure she will do fine..plus I will check on her a few times lol


----------



## happybleats

and the Great Danes...lol..

Black and white is Penelope, mostly black is Timothy...


----------



## nchen7

oh my! your house is now most definitely a zoo! everyone looks so healthy and happy!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Pure heaven is the only way I can think of to explain your farm 
There is something about the pure white babies the is intoxicating to me.
I couldnt pick a favorite , the white babies are too cute , i'll take both of them 
Now , Bette Jo , you can just send her next day air  OH , and Nancy and Nellie , I needs them too  Timothy and Penelope are too cute and wow did they get BIG ! I love the tires , I have to do that in my guys play area too  Great pictures


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh , and BTW , do I see someone in shorts :shocked::shocked::shocked: 
I remember those days :sigh::blue::tears:
I so jealous :wallbang:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgoodness! I love your farm  Looks great Cathy!

I am so stealing your tire idea!! Can't wait for all this snow to be gone so I can make a playground :leap:


----------



## NyGoatMom

happybleats said:


> here are our two saanen kiddos...Dakota has been disbudded already but Madeline is not quite ready : ) both are doing great...


 My saanen doeling is Madeline too


----------



## happybleats

Thanks guys..

Yes Laura...it was pretty warm yesterday


----------



## happybleats

A friends mother has a doe who kidded triplets..mom had a hard time..vet had to pull..she was wore out and sickly...but my friends mom had to go out of town for work and was worried sick her doe and babies would die on their own....so she asked if we would take them in..so we did...: )mom did great, kids thrived..we had to bottle supplement one kid since the other two were piggies and mom congested! well today she came to get her babies and with tears in her eyes was so happy to see them all well....while she was gone ( almost a month) we had to disbud 2 of her babies, the third is polled...she was just so happy....she wanted to bless our kids with a gift for how much they did to help ...( she did pay me a fee for food) and gave them one of the babies., the polled bottle baby....a pretty little doe....the kids were so in awe of the gift...made their day! Ill post pix tomorrow of her...it just made me feel warm to see her tearfully happy to see her goats


----------



## NyGoatMom

:mecry: How wonderful


----------



## Trickyroo

AWWW , that is such a sweet story ! And what a wonderful gift for your kids , that was really awesome of her to do that ! Im sure she knows how very lucky she is to have been able to leave her goats with you . They couldnt have been in better hands IMO  It truly warms the heart when you see how thankful someone is , it just strengthens my faith in the human race , at least for now , lol.
Cant wait to see pictures of your little gift  What are you going to name her ?
Names that came to mind….Faith , Lovey , Trulia , Truvia , Precious


----------



## happybleats

LOL..well her name is Faith : )


----------



## nchen7

I'm with Laura, hearing stories like this make me think gratefulness is not dead. can't wait for pictures of baby Faith.


----------



## Trickyroo

Knew it :leap::leap::leap:


----------



## Trickyroo

Now , as for chivalry , thats dead :shrug:


----------



## dnchck

They are adorable!


----------



## nchen7

Trickyroo said:


> Now , as for chivalry , thats dead :shrug:


hmmm.....maybe, but I have lots of guy friends who are still very chivalrous.


----------



## Trickyroo

Maybe the last of them Ni


----------



## ThreeHavens

Trickyroo said:


> Maybe the last of them Ni


Nooooo  save one for meeeee.


----------



## Trickyroo

LOL ! There is one out there for you Danielle , don't worry 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Danielle, the right man will reveal himself at the right moment, don't you worry about that!


----------



## happybleats

amen to that nchen7..my daughter complained she would never be married, we lived out in the country...didnt have a lot of meeting places to go lol My husband said..God will provide..he always has.....one day a co worker walked up to my husband and said..you have a daughter and I have a son...lets pray about it lol less then a year later our kids were married...now 5 years later still giddy its gross lol..and They blessed me with my first grand child 3 years later!..
she was 25 : )


----------



## ThreeHavens

Hahah, I'm not worried actually. If I find the right guy great, if not, I'm happy single too.


----------



## happybleats

Picked up our Saanen doe yesterday.. since she was born on saint patties day the breeder named her Emerald Bay Lol...we call her Emmy...she is a life of the party..bouncing all over lol..ill get pix tomorrow..been a crazy few days..

Jasmine is due Friday!! She never carries term so Im on bootie watch., babies dropped, had a bit of goo this morning. no udder yet and ligs weren't moosh yet....she always give triplets....: )


----------



## happybleats

Meet Emerald Bay (aka Emmy) (saanen)
Meet Faith ( nubian)

and one of Clarence...pretty proud he is now bigger then the chickens...lol


----------



## happybleats

pic makes Clarence eye look swollen..no worries..its not lol


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute! Clarence looks shocked!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice kids  I love the long ears on the nubians.....and the saanen looks good and healthy!


----------



## happybleats

Jasmines Due tomorrow..she never goes full term lol..guess this year she will lol..her bag slightly filled not hard..I will be up all night checking on her : )


----------



## happybleats

Jasmine kidded on time...twin Bucks...and true to her stubborn nature took one and we feed the other!! UGH...She takes the last one born...nothing we do can change her mind...If she wasnt precious to us she would hit the road...I get so mad at her lol..but her boys are adorable...Jasmine is Nubian but bred to Thunder our Lamancha..
Meet Jedikiah and Sebastian...


----------



## sgilreath199

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## ksalvagno

They are too cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow, that is so weird...she does that every year? They are adorable 
I can't believe that lil guy can get that huge teat in his mouth! :lol:


----------



## happybleats

yes....but every year she normally has triplets!! we feed two and she takes one!..Like I said..if she didnt own our hearts she would hit the road lol...Yes they do manage that teat!!..both sides are a bit large...babies figure it out lol


----------

